# what chamber



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

i am wondering what to get a 223 or 17 hornet or 22-250 or 204 ruger. i will be shooting anything from praire dogs to coyotes. any other kinds of guns you have in mind please tell me. thank you for reading. post if you have any of these guns? thank you


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a big 204 fan. They'll all work well though. Find a gun that fits you and feels right. Then worry about the caliber.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry but i'm stickin with 25-06 lol


----------



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

i am getting a m77 hawkeye 204 ruger thank you for replies


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Very good choice, we expect a full review and some pics of course.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, You'll like the 204.


----------



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

i change my mind i might get a 223 or 22-250 don't know. really need some advice


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the price of ammo a concern ? What made you change your mind ?


----------



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

knock down power and the inch of the barrell doesn't match my hunting style. no money is not a problem


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Knockdown power ? I think you might want to look at velocity and energy from a 204 40gr bullet......leaving the muzzle at 3900fps it has more energy left at 500yds and less bullet drop than just about all the other 22 caliber rounds. Look at the chart below for yourself.

http://www.hornady.com/assets/files/ballistics/2012CatalogCenterSpread.pdf

Also look at the barrel lengths of the Ruger Hawkeyes the 204 is 24".


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What Don said...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 on what Don said. I have a 223 and a 204. I use the 223 the most only because the like the AR stock better (carbine) I am thinking of buying a 204 upper and in my opinon would have the ultimate coyote gun.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i put a moose down with my 204. hows that for knock down power.


----------

